# Who is the oldest looking villager?



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 24, 2014)

I personally think that Diana just looks like a old retired lady.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

IDK some of the others, but I voted Gruff, because I hate him and he looks like a pervy old man. He reminds me of this old guy I worked for, who would ogle all the girls, say dumb creepy comments, and just make us all so uncomfortable. Ugh...gross gross Gruff.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 25, 2014)

Aww... I don't think Gruff is too bad.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

lol well I HATE him! XP

I agree on Diana though, I can see her as a school librarian...but not old. More like late 20s-early 30s. 

EDIT: just realized that wasn't "agreeing" with what you said at all. haha, just meant that she has the old vibe, but isn't old...if that makes ANY sense


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 25, 2014)

if we're also including Villagers who are no longer in the games
then I'd have to say that sven and Dobie look the oldest









as for one of the characters in the poll my vote goes to Beardo​


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 25, 2014)

I think Beardo probably looks the oldest... I could see him as middle-aged. No idea why on earth they made him a smug, he should be a cranky!


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 25, 2014)

I think Beardo looks older, kinda?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 25, 2014)

Beardo fo sure


----------



## QoQ (Apr 25, 2014)

Surprised Lionel isn't on here... If only he didn't have such a high voice lol.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha, I just realized why people voted for Ankha--She IS technically the oldest! But she's obviously immortal.


----------



## Laurina (Apr 25, 2014)

I voted for Rolf. In new leaf he reminded me of a grumpy old man who still enjoyed to check up on me. He also gave me the nickname Youngin. The oldest looking villager would have to be Sven the goat though, too bad he wasn't on the list. Or Iggy, he was a pretty old looking goat if I remember correctly.


----------



## hanzy (Apr 25, 2014)

Graham! Hehe, he's like a tiny little grandpa


----------



## Bravedart (Apr 25, 2014)

I think lucky looks old ._.


----------



## Capella (Apr 25, 2014)

Graham he looks like a grandpa


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 25, 2014)

Yall forgot about the dapper old war vet Lionel


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 25, 2014)

Tortimer


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

What about Rizzo? He's _so_ old... that his face sags _so_ much... that he has to hold it together with some cloth!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 25, 2014)

I was mainly putting New Leaf characters on the poll, but I did think of him. I was mainly focusing on Cranky and Snooty because of their personalities and voices.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Well... I think Rizzo _is_ a Cranky in NL... or are you talking about Lionel?


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 27, 2014)

Two of my originals, Walt and Velma, are very old. I like Walt better; so I'm not being disrespectful.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 27, 2014)

Limberg.. O_O *shudder*


----------



## woodlandmermaid (May 1, 2014)

QoQ said:


> Surprised Lionel isn't on here... If only he didn't have such a high voice lol.



I was also surprised Lionel wasn't here! I would have voted for him c=


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the criminal lack of Rizzo.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 4, 2014)

Sorry, Rizzo doesn't look that old. I would have mistook him for a lazy...

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Lionel doesn't look that old either. He has white-ish hair, but that doesn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

ankha

at least 1000 years


----------



## Nouris (May 4, 2014)

I think Limberg looks like Chadder's dad or something


----------



## LaceGloves (May 4, 2014)

Curt the bear looks old...and cranky.


----------



## Oblivia (May 4, 2014)

Where is Lionel?!  He looks like an aristocrat out of the regency era... by far the most geriatric based solely on appearance.

I get the whole Egyptian pharaoh thing with Ankha, but she just doesn't seem... old to me.  Refined and elegant, but not old.


----------



## Hyasynth (May 4, 2014)

Lionel and Beardo seem pretty old to me. Don't know why they're classified as smug. Both should have been cranky.

Ankha strikes me as the exact opposite--the oldest by technicality, but eternally young and classy.
Actually, some snooties seem quite young to me. It baffles me when the game implies they're on the older side.
I can see Monique and Tiffany being older, but Willow? Francine? yeah no


----------



## Baumren (May 5, 2014)

Not sure, but because sometimes I'm a mean person I at least want to say that Claudia looks like washed-up tired post-menopause old lady still trying to look young and failing at it.


----------



## Locket (May 5, 2014)

Ankha shes pretty much a mummy


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

I only know Graham, so... Graham.


----------



## emre3 (May 10, 2014)

Well, Ankha IS the oldest, but Beardo LOOKS the oldest ;3


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Gotta go with Ankha, she is ancient Egyptian after all (; Beardo does seem very awkwardly old, though. He creeps me out.


----------



## Punchies (May 12, 2014)

Beardo the pedo~


----------



## Stalfos (May 12, 2014)

Sven. 
View attachment 45747
He's not in New Leaf.


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

Beardo... :brrr:


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

Beardo reminds me of a retired man


----------



## Katastique (May 23, 2014)

Where are Lionel and Eunice!!


----------



## nammie (May 24, 2014)

Beardo looks like 60 or something lol..... those sideburns and that moustache......


----------



## Rodeo (May 24, 2014)

I can't decide between Beardo and Rolf, but certainly not Claudia.


----------



## Keyblade (May 31, 2014)

God, beardo is nasty.


----------



## Blondiexo (May 31, 2014)

I think we are forgetting Rasher. please move out of my freaking town...
Even Julian commented on how old he is. I delivered a package to him from Rasher, and the first thing he said was, "I'm surprised he even remembered it at his age." I should have taken a picture hahaha.


----------



## CuriCurry (Jun 2, 2014)

Beardo I think. Also, I remember Sven!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 3, 2014)

Velma, she looks like a old lady goat


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 3, 2014)

beardo but also sven ;o


----------



## Titi (Jun 4, 2014)

Beardo by far! Some of these I don't think look old at all. D: Graham looks like a dorky teen to me, Diana also looks young, as do Ankha, Lobo and Rolf. I guess it just goes to show that we view villagers really differently!


----------



## locker (Jun 4, 2014)

where is hamphrey the hamster he seems old to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keyblade said:


> God, beardo is nasty.



I have Beardo in my 2nd town and he is one of my favorite villagers in the game, and is not nasty.


----------



## ElectraHearts (Jun 4, 2014)

When I first played the GC version, I saw Vesta as being like a grandma sheep. Her room and her speech pattern just made me think she was an old lady. I still can't help but think of her as old even though she doesn't really look it. 

Out of all these choices though I think Beardo looks the oldest.


----------

